# Skipper's Adventures - Week 19 Navy Seal Misson



## FaeryBee

*Skipper's Adventures
Week 19
*​


----------



## budgiebabie

Deborah I love them. I always look forward to your new work and it always makes me smile. Thanks for sharing with all of us.


----------



## kwatson

Love it!!!,Skipper is quite the adventurous little budgie


----------



## FaeryBee

*


budgiebabie said:



Deborah I love them. I always look forward to your new work and it always makes me smile. Thanks for sharing with all of us.

Click to expand...

Thank you April -- I'm glad you are enjoying them. 



kwatson said:



Love it!!!,Skipper is quite the adventurous little budgie 

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Kim!*


----------



## aluz

Skipper really loves the sea, maybe one day he will catch a big fish or even get a ride from the dolphins!


----------



## LynandIndigo

Deborah I to look forward to seeing Skipper new adventures he is so cute in boat cruising down the river.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


aluz said:



Skipper really loves the sea, maybe one day he will catch a big fish or even get a ride from the dolphins! 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, aluz 



LynandIndigo said:



Deb I to look forward to seeing Skippy's new adventures he is so cute in boat cruising down the ocean. Thanks for sharing.

Click to expand...

 :wave: Thanks, Lyn*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Deb hear is a song that will suit Skippers theme. Do you no this.

Cruising down the river, 
On a Sunday afternoon
With one you love, the sun above
Waiting for the moon.

The old accordian playing
A sentimental tune
Cruising down the river,
On a Sundy afternoon.

chorus:
The birds above, all sing of love
A gentle sweet refrain
The winds around, all make a sound
Like softly falling rain . . . .

Just two of us together,
We'll plan our honeymoon
Cruising down the river,
On a Sunday afternoon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvTGelmTofA I found the instrumental portion and like this version very much.  -- Deb


----------



## FaeryBee

*Lyn --
What a lovely song! I've never heard it before but the lyrics are quite nice.  Thank you for sharing it with Skipper.*


----------



## LynandIndigo

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn --
> What a lovely song! I've never heard it before but the lyrics are quite nice.  Thank you for sharing it with Skipper.*


*Deb it is a very old song it is older than me. It was my fathers Favorite song I danced to it..Glad you liked the lyrics.*


----------



## Jonah

Special Ops Colonel Skip Skiperson heads ashore in a distant foreign land. Once again he goes it alone rather than expose his whole SEAL Team to this newest, and most risky mission....


----------



## SkyBluesMommy

Brave Skipper! All the girls say, "awwwwwwww" as their hearts melt.


----------



## despoinaki

The ladies from the coast watch him drive this boat and all of them say: "Skipper I want a ride with you too!"


----------



## Frankie'sFriend

I have no doubt he'll ride that wave coming up behind him without even blinking. :cool1:


----------



## FaeryBee

*


jonah said:



Special Ops Colonel Skip Skiperson heads ashore in a distant foreign land. Once again he goes it alone rather than expose his whole SEAL Team to this newest, and most risky mission....

Click to expand...

Randy -- you inspired me to make a slight change to the picture, thank you!! It looks MUCH better now. 



SkyBluesMommy said:



Brave Skipper! All the girls say, "awwwwwwww" as their hearts melt.

Click to expand...

Thanks, Julie!



despoinaki said:



The ladies from the coast watch him drive this boat and all of them say: "Skipper I want a ride with you too!" 

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Despina 



Frankie'sFriend said:



I have no doubt he'll ride that wave coming up behind him without even blinking. :cool1:

Click to expand...

 He does seem a bit nonchalant, doesn't he? *


----------



## woodsy

Adorable, very creative.


----------



## FaeryBee

*


woodsy said:



Adorable, very creative.

Click to expand...

Thanks. *


----------



## vic1viking

Skipper looks so rugged with the wind blowing in his feathers. Where will you end up or is that already planed.


----------



## Jonah

Cant get much more "foreign lands" looking than that Deb....


----------



## Budget baby

OH my is he on a secret mission to save a lovely lass in distress? Or is he once more just being his rugged and handsome self joy riding for his own pleasure I wonder?


----------



## FaeryBee

*


vic1viking said:



Skipper looks so rugged with the wind blowing in his feathers. Where will you end up or is that already planed.

Click to expand...

 Some things are classified and can't be revealed. 



jonah said:



Cant get much more "foreign lands" looking than that Deb....

Click to expand...

 



Pretty boy said:



OH my is he on a secret mission to save a lovely lass in distress? Or is he once more just being his rugged and handsome self joy riding for his own pleasure I wonder?

Click to expand...

 I wonder if he combines the two? *


----------



## SPBudgie

*Such a beautiful scene for our intrepid, unruffled boater to cruise through - Lovely!*


----------



## LynandIndigo

Deb. Indigo wanted me to ask you can he join skipper in one of his adventures one day as he said they look so exciting...


----------



## PrincipePio

Skipper looks like he has the most outrageous budgie life ever!


----------



## FaeryBee

*


SPBudgie said:



Such a beautiful scene for our intrepid, unruffled boater to cruise through - Lovely!

Click to expand...

 Thanks, Ollie!



PrincipePio said:



Skipper looks like he has the most outrageous budgie life ever! 

Click to expand...

 Bethany, I believe he does -- he just moves right from one great experience to the next! *


----------



## kcladyz

That bird has more fun than I do lol


----------



## NanaLucy129

*The name is Bond, Skipper Bond! And I am on a mission to save our Country and get the girl! *


----------



## AnimalKaperz

He's out at sea, zipping across the Pacific and visiting the Mother Country!


----------

